# Webster 4 Stroke



## Rivergypsy (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm fairly new to the group, but have built engine in the past such as a Bentley BR2.
Loving the work you're all doing here though - very inspirational!

In the meantime though, here's a couple of pics of a Webster that I built for my son for christmas - hope you like it 

The current project is one of jan Ridders 'Bas' stirling engines, in brass & stainless, so I'll post some pics as I go...

Keep up the good work,
Dave


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice job! 

I'm sure your Son was thrilled. ;D

I have also built "Bas", a great stirling.


----------



## IronHorse (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice looking Webster


IronHorse


----------



## Rivergypsy (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for the feedback guys. Just waiting on the points from the US and we'll fire it up. ;D

A quick question please Kustom, did you have ny bother sourcing the glass test tubes to those sizes? Struggling a bit here, and getting on with parts that aren't critical to those dimensions...


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi DClark,

Check out reply #6 here;

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=10381.0

I wasn't able to find those sizes either.

All the best.


----------



## Rivergypsy (Feb 1, 2011)

Ah, you're a life saver, would hate to have to stop now - thanks Kustom

Dave


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 1, 2011)

Cheers!


----------



## Rivergypsy (Feb 2, 2011)

Ah, Kuston, you might regret putting your website on your posts... ;D

Just caught the pictures of your Hoglet, and was wondering what you could tell me about the engine, please? The reason for why, is that I've been pondering building a full size Indian F Head engine to drop into a bicycle frame, and any info woudl be very useful...

Lovely project by the way :bow:


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Dave,

The hoglet comes from Model Engine Builder issues 10 and 11, I believe. Designed by Randall Cox.

The build saga is here;

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1831.0

Be sure to check out George's twin;

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=6847.0

And RManley's Douglas;

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=12233.0

My Buddy Clarence has built the Hoglet and is building a shovel head, towards the bottom of the page here;

http://www.telusplanet.net/public/celias/Hog_Pix.htm


Have fun!


----------



## Rivergypsy (Feb 2, 2011)

Phew, that should keep me knee-deep in swarf for a while to come ;D
This is what i quite fancied drawing up & attempting...


----------



## Longboy (Feb 2, 2011)

I know the Webster is a nice piece too Dave. Can you tell me something about the base plate and cyl head, is it painted or Parkerised? I like the contrast.  Dave.


----------



## Rivergypsy (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for that 
The ally parts were lapped flat on 400 then 800 grit paper, then lightly bead blasted and black anodised. I was just after a nice contrast with the stainless and polished ally, and was very pleased with it.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## NickG (Feb 3, 2011)

Really nice webster and what a brilliant present that would be. :bow:


----------

